# Weisser Radon Sattel gesucht



## manfred.hs (27. März 2012)

Hat jemand einen weissen Sattel aus 2012 abzugeben?
Gesehen bei nem Slide 7.0 und einem ZR Race

danke


----------



## ap23 (27. März 2012)

Hi !

Ich bekomme (hoffentlich) bald nen Slide 7.0 in weiss und werde wohl den Sattel gegen meinen gewohnten Sattel austauschen. Wir könnten da also ins Geschäft kommen.
Alles weitere ggf. dann per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frangz (29. März 2012)

Hej,

ich werde meinen Sattel auch bald ersetzen... ohne meinem vorschreiben ärgern zu wollen, aber ich rate dir eher von dem Sattel ab wenn du normale Hosen trägst oder klamotten die abfärben, meiner hatt nach nur 100KM am zr Race 2012 schon merhfarbige stellen. Diese fallen zwar nicht ins Auge oder sind unglaublich Groß... aber nach längerer Zeit werden die ja auch nicht Kleiner.

Aber falls du ihn umbedingt haben möchtest und mein vorPoster nicht mit dir einig wird kannst du mir mal ne PN schicken...

mfg Frangz


----------



## FFreak (6. April 2012)

Habe gerade gesehen, dass bei eBay einer versteigert wird....


----------



## CC. (6. Mai 2012)

Falls noch jemand Interesse an einem weißen, unbenutzten Radon-Sattel hat -> PN.
Stammt von einem ZR Race 29 7.0.

CC.


----------

